# Enchante



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

My name is Miss Velvet LaFleur. Pleased to make your acquaintance.

My hobbies include sewing, singing, pretending to know more French than I actually do, baking, chattering to myself in Japanese, and, of course, pretending I write well enough to be comfortable sharing. I also like to occasionally chat and make believe the idea I had will actually come to fruition. I enjoy being excited by the encouragement, and watching as the holes fill themselves in (even though I'll probably only write 300 words before trashing it).

The last forum I was on, I was the oldest person there. All sarcasm aside, I need a lot of help. I have difficulty "showing", I always get stuck trying to plan where the story needs to go, and my characters tend to be underdeveloped and weak. Everyone there would say "just read more", but I read like crazy. I think my average is 8 books in just under a week, and would be more if I didn't have a job.

ANYWAY.
Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, Miss Velvet. You sound a little like me. I took four years of French for four years and hardly remember any of it :lol:


So anyway, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So welcome aboard. Look around and get to know us a little. We're a pretty fun bunch


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks!

I never actually took French. I'd like to, but Spanish is more practical in my area. 

Ten posts is an intimidating number for someone who is afraid of messing up. .-. I tend to stick my foot in my mouth a lot. Oh well, I'll do my best. With any luck, I can just reply to people here (muwahaha).


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2015)

こんにちは .... 流暢に ? 

Hello

Though I don't think you'll stick your foot in your mouth anymore than I will Velvet.


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

I should've mentioned I can't read Japanese well anymore. Whoops.

No, I'm not fluent. I studied on my own for ten years now, and keep forgetting things. I don't have anyone to practice with, so it goes in one ear and out the other. :/ what about yourself?


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2015)

Norwegian mostly. Some Japanese - my roommate is from Japan so lucky in that sense.


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

Interesting choice. Is that your native language or something you picked up from a relative?


----------



## Dove (Jun 11, 2015)

It's sort of somewhere in between native and pickup. I have moved a lot - as I mentioned in my posting - and a lot of my relatives are European. My (father's) grandparents speak it fluently (and low German) so I picked it up from them but I am so comfortable with it I can be speaking English and switch to fluent Norwegian without a second thought (the only thing that marks me as a non-native speaker is I have no real accent for that area; my voice becomes very British sounding though). 

Japanese - I actually want to go after university.


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool. I went to Germany when I was little. Unfortunately, I was too little to learn much. I'm far too American sometimes. I'm trying to learn Irish, but my relative from Ireland has been dead 60+ years now and I can't find anyone who actually knows it.


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome Velvet!  We are excited that you are here, and we look forward to getting to know you.  Look around the site at the forums in which may be most interested. Sounds like fiction prose may be your greatest interest.  One way to get help with your writing is by critiquing others' works.  Another really fun way is via the various contests, which assures you of multiple critics - don't be shy about entering.  Don't be shy, period.  We have writers at all levels here, from beginners to published, all here to improve.  If you have questions, ask a mentor.  Give us a chance to get to know you and mostly, learn and have fun!


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

Shy seems to be permanently embedded into my DNA. I can squish it temporarily, but it comes back with a vengeance.

Where do I find the mentors?


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

Our names are in purple, and it says mentor just below;  look above my lovely photograph.  If you left-click on my name, one of the options is send private message.


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm a natural redhead. I miss things. A lot.


----------



## TKent (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome Velvet! You don't seem shy to me, so maybe you just feel so comfortable here, that you are letting your red hair down! Hope to get to know you better


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess. I'm forcing myself to type instead of cower. XD


----------



## musichal (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm always saying cowerful things, myself.  Fortunately, half the time I'm blissfully unaware of it.  The other half I don't notice.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Miss Velvet! 

Eh, you probably just need to write more. Once you start getting a hang of it, you can start incorporating more and more of what you observe as you read. Practice, practice, practice. Oh, and the first drafts are usually terrible, it happens to all of us and there's no shame in it. 

What do you like to read and write about?


----------



## Velvet0Alchemy (Jun 12, 2015)

Recently, I've been on a steampunk reading kick. I love fantasy stuff. I used to read a lot of Dean Koontz and Robin Cook, but I've kinda outgrown the horror phase. I'm also reading more youth instead of adult fiction. I dunno, most adult fiction isn't interesting anymore.

When I write, there's almost always vampires, magic, or both. I'm very fond of vampires. Except Twilight. I don't usually hate books, but this one I actually regret reading.


----------

